# Officer, Should I Buy A Gun?



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Have a reasonable response ready

*STEVE DENNEY
Firearms Contributor*

In times like these, with increasing uncertainty over economic, political and social issues, people react in a number of ways. As people become apprehensive about such problems and how they might be affected, they also seem to become more concerned about their physical safety, as well. Currently I am seeing a renewed interest in personal protection by citizens of our community, and this is by no means unique to any one area. Local seminars about personal safety and self defense, whether sponsored by local law enforcement agencies or private training providers, are well attended and generate some very enthusiastic discussion. Inevitably, even at seminars where firearms are not specifically discussed, someone will ask about buying a gun for protection. The same questions are being asked directly to police officers, often by their friends, family members or other people in the community, who see law enforcement professionals as _experts_ on firearms. 
Often they are not, of course, but the public sees them carrying a gun every day, so the assumption is made accordingly. Regardless of how the questions are presented, and whatever the level of your expertise, it is a good idea to have a reasonable answer ready. In many communities the police are supportive of people owning guns for self protection. But, I say reasonable answer because in some areas, the police don't think that ordinary citizens should be allowed to own guns. If someone is seriously asking the question, they aren't looking for a dismissive answer or condescending response that says, in so many words, _We don't think you can handle it._ I'd like to make a few suggestions that should be useful, regardless of where you stand on the possession and use of firearms by the citizens of your community.

Full Article: http://www.officer.com/web/online/On-the-Street/Officer--Should-I-Buy-A-Gun/21$44052


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

A good article...too bad all our bosses would rather see citizens disarmed and treated like ignorant sheeple.

As far as I'm concerned, people have a constitutional right to be armed, and I would do nothing to inhibit that, providing they follow the law. Lawfully armed civilians, by and large, tend to be better educated, more independent, responsible and law-abiding then your average sheeple. You would look long and hard to find "question 2" pot smokers at an NRA, GOAL or gun club meeting!

That being said, many of the things the author points out in this article are true. People who _buy_ guns should be willing to _train_ with their gun. A plane is only as good as its pilot, and simply buying a gun does not make one safer. Even a moderate amount of training will pay large dividends to the civilian gun owner. Also, novice tend to obsess over this gun or that gun (usually something flashy they've seen in movies or TV), when they should be realistically assessing their needs and goals. A person who buys .38 revolver and practices once a month at the range is far better protected then fool who spends $1000 on a Kimber and lets it gather dust in their drawer.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Killjoy said:


> ...and treated like ignorant sheeple.


Well, really, that's how they act...but yeah, I agree with you. If most everyone were armed, I reckon society in general would be a lot more polite.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Killjoy said:


> As far as I'm concerned, people have a constitutional right to be armed...


Amen. I'm no gun nut, but the 9 weirdos in robes definately got _Heller _correct.



Killjoy said:


> People who _buy_ guns should be willing to _train_ with their gun...A person who buys .38 revolver and practices once a month at the range is far better protected then fool who spends $1000 on a Kimber and lets it gather dust in their drawer.


Dido. Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## jpm11597 (Dec 27, 2008)

I absolutely agree that people should take advantage of their right to bear arms however there are alot of idiots out there and I feel that to obtain a license or permit the applicant should be required to have a certain number of hours on a range. The classes clearly are not enough.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

jpm11597 said:


> I absolutely agree that people should take advantage of their right to bear arms however there are alot of idiots out there and I feel that to obtain a license or permit the applicant should be required to have a certain number of hours on a range. The classes clearly are not enough.


A lot of people choose to exercise their 1st amendment rights without first taking a class. Look at what THAT has gotten us. Lots of people drive cars without a class too. Stop feeding the anti-gunners with this rhetoric. Horrible accidents AREN'T happening to lawful gun owners at some super high rate. Statements like this lead people to believe that stupid people are buying guns and hurting themselves and others. Do some research before you label gun owners as anything other than responsible.

Wolfman.....I posted the above before I saw your post.....so since I added nothing new that you haven't already covered, I'll just add this to my post......jpm11597=*JACKASS!*


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

In 20 years, I've had exactly two incidents where a person with a valid LTC became a problem, and both were drunk while carrying. They didn't misuse the gun, they just shouldn't have been carrying it in their condition.



Killjoy said:


> A person who buys .38 revolver and practices once a month at the range is far better protected then fool who spends $1000 on a Kimber and lets it gather dust in their drawer.


Absolutely....one of my father's friends was filthy rich, and my brother and I used to joke about his gun-of-the-month.....whatever the "ultimate" weapon on the cover of the gun magazines was that month, he'd buy it. It didn't seem to bother him that at age 12, I could outshoot him while using a stock S&W Model 15 revolver, because I actually practiced instead of reading gun magazines and thinking about my next purchase.


----------

